# Turkey Plaque I designed (pic)



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I'n no taxidermist by any means, but i do small things on my own i.e. antler mounts, euros, turkey fans etc. I decided I don't really like any of the commercially available plaques. so I drew one up and created my own. 
The wood is 8/4 Brazilian Cherry (its hard as rocks) but it finishes beautifly. My buddy did the milling and we recessed the spurs and a couple shotgun shells. We put a dovetail in the back for the beard to sit flush. I also placed a pic of me with the bird in the middle. What do you guys think? I figure i'm gonna do something like this for every turkey or antler plaque from now on.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

That is incredibly cool! Isn't that the basic outline of a fireman's badge? Super Job!

Mitch


----------



## Jon & Holly Cart (Dec 9, 2006)

I think that is very cool. Very nice design. Good work. I use alot of exotic hardwoods in my duck calls.


----------



## Jon & Holly Cart (Dec 9, 2006)

Mitch, the beard is in bottom right hand corner- oops, guess you saw it.


----------



## cadillacjethro (Mar 21, 2007)

Very nice job!!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> That is incredibly cool! Isn't that the basic outline of a fireman's badge? Super Job!
> 
> Mitch


yup. its called a maltese cross.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Very nice!
I always like a piece that incorporates a 
picture of the hunter.
Nice job.

Mike


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Why am I not seeing the picture? Sounds cool but I dont see any pics!


----------



## fish_head (Jun 26, 2007)

dsconnell said:


> Why am I not seeing the picture? Sounds cool but I dont see any pics!


+1


----------



## boogemaster (Mar 27, 2007)

dsconnell said:


> Why am I not seeing the picture? Sounds cool but I dont see any pics!


+1 also


----------

